# potato soup



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello dose any one have a easy way to make potato soup 
campbell did had a recipes on can i thoght i toke it i guess not 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Probably aint how your mama made it but this is so good it will knock off your knickers. Got it from a real nice fella from Okiehoma by the name of Paul Muret. Easy peasy to make.

bigwheel

Cheesy Potato Soup

6 bacon strips, crumbled
3 cup cubed, peeled potatoes
1 can (14 1/2 oz.) chicken broth
1 small carrot, grated
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 Tbsp. dried parsley flakes
1/2 tsp. celery seed
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
3 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
3 cup milk
8 oz. processed American cheese, cubed (Velveeta)
2 green onions, thinly sliced (optional)

In a large saucepan, fry bacon until crisp; drain.
Add potatoes, chicken broth, carrot, onion, parsley,
celery seed, salt, and pepper. Cover and simmer until
potatoes are tender (about 15 minutes). Combine flour
and milk until smooth; add to soup. Bring to a boil;
boil and stir for 2 minutes. Add cheese; stir until
cheese is melted and the soup is heated through.
Garnish with green onions (if desired).

Shiloh Cookers Fort Worth, TX http://www.geocities.com/uncleshiloh69


----------

